# Loafing Shed Refurbish



## Margali (Oct 16, 2021)

Going to refurbish the old loafing shed on property. The main posts are okay. The big issue is all the joists are detached at one end or the other. The tin roof is holding the joists up 🤦‍♀️. Several joists are cracked too.


----------



## Mini Horses (Oct 16, 2021)

That's a job.  Fixable but a job.   What are your plans?


----------



## Grant (Oct 17, 2021)

Looks like joist hangers will be your friend.  🙂


----------



## Margali (Oct 17, 2021)

We are going to put new ledger boards across the insides of the posts. Then I will use the 2x4 cross joist strap to hook joists to top of new ledger boards.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 17, 2021)

The bones are mostly good, y'all will make it right.


----------



## Margali (Oct 26, 2021)

Here is a straight on picture.

The rightmost bay will become the storage area for hay, feed, and bee stuff. The middle bay will have door out back where tin is missing and ram pen. The left back and extra ~3ft will be ewe pen. The middle section floor is about a foot lower due to horse. I will keep it that way because it will make the door taller. The front wall will be 4"x4" welded panel and 2"x4" doors.


----------



## Alaskan (Oct 26, 2021)

Margali said:


> Here is a straight on picture.
> View attachment 88023
> The rightmost bay will become the storage area for hay, feed, and bee stuff. The middle bay will have door out back where tin is missing and ram pen. The left back and extra ~3ft will be ewe pen. The middle section floor is about a foot lower due to horse. I will keep it that way because it will make the door taller. The front wall will be 4"x4" welded panel and 2"x4" doors.


Make sure hay is stored up off the ground.

Looks good.


----------



## Margali (Oct 26, 2021)

Alaskan said:


> Make sure hay is stored up off the ground.


I can get free pallets from work and stack it on those.


----------



## Alaskan (Oct 26, 2021)

Margali said:


> I can get free pallets from work and stack it on those.


Great idea.


----------



## Margali (Nov 7, 2021)

Got the open side ledger board installed and several joists secured. First and trickiest step was pounding in bracing boards to lift joists back to original height. 

Then I trimmed existing inner ledger board short and installed support bracket. I used a cargo strap loop and bar clamp to hold ledger up as I secured it.


Then I started securing joists. 

I had to stop because I ran out of daylight. I also disturbed a bunch of orb weaver spiders *shudder*. They aren't dangerous to humans just HUGE! Their bodies are the size of my thumb.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 8, 2021)

Girl, you are on a roll! Doing a great job, keep up the good work! 

Are those the big black and orange/yellow spiders? They are attractive, make huge webs that seem to always be in a doorway for you to walk into. I don't know where they are all year, but always show up in the fall to spin those giant webs and find a place to hide their egg sacks for next year's crop of spiders.


----------



## Margali (Nov 8, 2021)

Baymule said:


> Are those the big black and orange/yellow spiders? They are attractive, make huge webs that seem to always be in a doorway for you to walk into.


Yep. That's the one.Spider!


----------



## Margali (Nov 9, 2021)

I finished the doorway side. Now to fix the back ledger. Grumble, daylight savings, grumble. I need to find my LED floodlight so I can keep working in evenings. Puny headlamp wasn't enough.


----------



## Margali (Nov 9, 2021)

Got the fallen over divider wall pulled out with husband's help and backhoe. Then I started pulling up all the crap that was behind the wall.


I need to do another pass with rake to ensure I got debris out. First I have to find it though...


----------



## Margali (Nov 11, 2021)

I got the back ledger done for the 2 bays on the left. I also did more raking of the debris in the shed.


I think I'm going to replace the missing tin and not have a door in the back. The new ledger board is nose high. A door that I use all the time where I have to duck sounds like a bad idea.


It was super quiet last night. No neighbors playing music or dogs barking. So this guy made the perfect horror movie soundtrack.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 11, 2021)

Smacking yourself in the head, I agree, is a bad idea. You are doing a great refurb, having a mouse for a helper just makes it more interesting.


----------



## Alaskan (Nov 11, 2021)

Great progress


----------



## Ridgetop (Nov 11, 2021)

Great work - When you said "shed" I did not realize that is is a huge shed.   Hw big is it ctually?


----------



## Margali (Nov 11, 2021)

Ridgetop said:


> Great work - When you said "shed" I did not realize that is is a huge shed.   Hw big is it ctually?


I probably should measure. It's about 30ft long by 16ft deep. The ceiling is over 8ft at door sloping to just over 5'6" at back wall.


----------



## Ridgetop (Nov 11, 2021)

That is a good size shed.  Perfect for storing hay and still having enough room to lamb out.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 11, 2021)

I'm 6'2", I wouldn't put a door on the back of that shed either!


----------



## Ridgetop (Nov 11, 2021)

🤕😰


----------



## Margali (Nov 11, 2021)

My husband  is 6'3". He wont even go in! Or maybe it's the large pile of horse **** in the corner.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 11, 2021)

Yeah, maybe. I guess you'll find out after you move all that horse**** to the garden.


----------



## Margali (Nov 12, 2021)

Husband has hired me help for tomorrow so I can get it finished. 🎉🎉


----------



## Bruce (Nov 12, 2021)

I read that too fast the first time:
"Husband has hired me to help tomorrow"
 

The extra help should be quite valuable toward your end goal


----------



## Baymule (Nov 13, 2021)

Margali said:


> Husband has hired me help for tomorrow so I can get it finished. 🎉🎉


Now that is the measure of true love! 😍😍🥰🥰


----------



## Margali (Nov 14, 2021)

The hired help fell thru. But I have an amazing family. SIL put several hours of help in and Cassandra swept the floor for nails.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 14, 2021)

You got some expert help there!


----------



## Bruce (Nov 15, 2021)

I hope they were well paid since they showed up and the other (non) hired help didn't!


----------



## Margali (Nov 15, 2021)

They will be.

Now the sheep have been in for a day, I have a list of mods to make. 
-I didn't realize the panel I used was 4"x6"x50". They can get their heads in and back out but I plan on redoing with 4"×4"×48" panel as I can. 
-The old baby gate that I used to make hay feeder has too small of holes. They can't pull hay out easily.
-I am not coordinated enough to use caribiners as my door locks
-I need to readjust my water bucket hanging hooks because the boys made poop soup.🤦‍♀️


----------



## Baymule (Nov 16, 2021)

Poop soup!    Yup, that's what they do. I just put water buckets on the ground. Easier to handle that way.


----------



## Margali (Nov 21, 2021)

The remodel continues... The doorway to the drylot pens is finished. Now I get to hammer all the tposts in to put up the panels.😭

The aisleway hopefully will work as sorting chute. Either inside pen can go to outside pens or straight ahead to aisle way. I plan on redoing the inside pens with 36" or 40" panels. That will allow me to reach over panels to do meds.

We'll see how my idea works out in reality.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 22, 2021)

Margali said:


> The remodel continues... The doorway to the drylot pens is finished. Now I get to *hammer *all the tposts in to put up the panels.😭


Hammer? Like really hammer the T-posts? Do you have a T-post driver? if not, go get one, vastly easier to use.


----------



## Margali (Nov 22, 2021)

Baymule said:


> Hammer? Like really hammer the T-posts? Do you have a T-post driver? if not, go get one, vastly easier to use.


I do have a T-post driver. I'm not that crazy.  But I bet I'll be hammered by the time I'm done.🤪


----------



## Bruce (Nov 22, 2021)

Hopefully you'll be saving the booze for after the posts are in! 

 If nothing else your arms and joints will be hammered when you've got all the posts in the ground. They make gas powered post pounders, I suspect a person using one of those is pretty well shaken, not stirred, after getting a lot of posts in.


----------



## Margali (Nov 22, 2021)

Is there a way to make a tpost driver sound less like a cannon going ofd with every slam? I limited my driving to about 10 minutes which got 2 posts in but it's SO LOUD!


----------



## Bruce (Nov 22, 2021)

I suppose you could fill it with foam but that would sort of defeat the purpose  Shy of that, maybe wear some hearing protection like you would when mowing, etc?


----------



## Margali (Nov 22, 2021)

@Bruce I'm wearing earmuffs. I'm more worried about my new neighbors wanting to murder me! I make sure I stop with the noisy stuff before 8...


----------



## Baymule (Nov 22, 2021)

I have a store bought and a homemade driver. The homemade is heavier and makes a duller sound. The store bought is lighter and makes a loud clinking sound.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 22, 2021)

Margali said:


> I stop with the noisy stuff before 8...


At NIGHT? 4 hours after it gets dark?? I'd be quitting a lot earlier than that.


----------



## Alaskan (Nov 22, 2021)

T-post drivers are always loud.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 22, 2021)

Bruce said:


> At NIGHT? 4 hours after it gets dark?? I'd be quitting a lot earlier than that.


We’ll DUH! She works all day and it’s dark at 5:30 LOL


----------



## Margali (Nov 22, 2021)

@Bruce Don't worry, I also pound posts at lunch some days! Who needs a quiet lunch. 🤪


----------



## Margali (Nov 24, 2021)

Sigh... Last night I discovered the fall evening winds blow from the south east. That means they blow into the open east face of the shed. Another thing on my to do list- put up tarp.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 24, 2021)

It’s always something. T-post up a pallet, cover that and it will make a fine wind break. They are tougher than you think. Plus they are wearing wool coats. I bought two coats several years ago, almost just alike. One nylon outer for farm, one wool for nice. The wool coat is cozy, warm and wonderful. The nylon outer shell is cold, shields the wind and not much else. I should have gotten TWO wool coats and just abused one of them.


----------



## Margali (Nov 28, 2021)

Almost have the outside pens ready to go. I just need to cut a few gate panels.

First thing tomorrow, I'm taking back the M12 oscillating tool I got. It doesn't have the chops to cut thru the 4"x4" panels. Started overheating after an hour and about 20 cuts of 6 gauge wire. The first blade was also dead. I'm going to trade out for the M18 angle grinder and a fire blanket. Must not set grass on fire...


----------



## Bruce (Nov 28, 2021)

Margali said:


> Started overheating after an hour and about 20 cuts of 6 gauge wire.


Bolt cutters or angle grinder for that stuff. I got a cheap angle grinder at Harbor Freight, $15 on sale I think. I've gotten that and more service out if it and no issues to date.


----------



## Margali (Nov 28, 2021)

@Bruce I have the same angle grinder I think. The harbor freight corded oscillating tool did great on the panels by the house. However, nearest power is about 250 - 300 feet from the shed. We don't have a generator (yet) or that much extension cord. That's why I was trying a battery tool.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 29, 2021)

Then bolt cutters


----------



## Baymule (Nov 29, 2021)

Bruce said:


> Then bolt cutters


Yup. I have a set of long handled bolt cutters, those things power down on cow panels! Neighbors even borrow them. I love my bolt cutters! 😍


----------



## misfitmorgan (Dec 1, 2021)

Ditto on the bolt cutters for cattle/hog panels. We have the same Harbor freight angle grinder it works well but the bolt cutters are faster and easy as pie!!


----------



## Margali (Dec 1, 2021)

The Milwaukee 14" lever action bolt cutters do the job. They do leave more of a stub with sharper edge that the grinder. I need to get a metal file and smooth the stubs some to prevent injury.

The first outside paddock is almost ready. Final step is to get electric fence installed and hot. I'm setting it up just inside panel fence to train the sheep. Then I'll reset it so they can go out gate into large electric fenced paddock to graze during day.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 1, 2021)

14" bolt cutters on a cattle panel? You must have Charles Atlas muscles! I think mine are 3'. 

Yes, any bolt cutter will leave a sharp stub which needs attention with a file.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Dec 1, 2021)

We use the angle grinder so smooth them off sort of but since normally it is not a place an animal should be rubbing against we dont worry to much.


----------



## Margali (Dec 1, 2021)

Bruce said:


> 14" bolt cutters on a cattle panel? You must have Charles Atlas muscles! I think mine are 3'.


Milwaukee wasn't joking about the forged steel teeth cutting well. Their guide for max diameter of soft/medium metal seems accurate. I got these because the next size in stock was 2' and double cost at $65. I didn't need a lot of force either. Closest analogy is the force to shove an apple sectioner thru the apple.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 2, 2021)

Just so you know, you are now on a quest for tools. Power tools, hand tools, cordless tools, any and all tools. It will never stop. As you enlarge your collection and feel like you finally have "enough", you will find a fabulous "something" that you don't have and will break out in a cold sweat rushing it to the check out cashier, so you can take it home. There is no cure.


----------



## Mini Horses (Dec 2, 2021)

Let me add to the farm concerns....when you add equipment, you then need to become a mechanic.  Livestock creates need to be a nutritionist, vet assistant and mind reader!🤣


----------



## Margali (Dec 2, 2021)

Y'all are hilarious.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 2, 2021)

Margali said:


> Y'all are hilarious.


I'm glad you think it is funny, we are being SERIOUS!!


----------



## Mini Horses (Dec 2, 2021)

REAL serious.   Just wait and see.  😁😁😁🤣😂.  

Mark calendar...Dec 2022. 🤔. Inquire of Margali, any new talents unexpectedly learned?  🤣


----------



## Bruce (Dec 4, 2021)

Margali said:


> Milwaukee wasn't joking about the forged steel teeth cutting well. Their guide for max diameter of soft/medium metal seems accurate. I got these because the next size in stock was 2' and double cost at $65. I didn't need a lot of force either. Closest analogy is the force to shove an apple sectioner thru the apple.


I don't remember where I got mine but I don't think cutting a cattle panel with them is as easy as yours appear to be. Must be I have cheap ones. If I used them more often I'd be looking at those Milwaukees!



Baymule said:


> I'm glad you think it is funny, we are being SERIOUS!!


Oh @Margali, you REALLY need to listen to the !!

You have NO idea how many things you will need to learn or tools/equipment you'll need to buy! Either that or you are going to need a gold mine to hire people to do everything. For example, at the old "suburbia" house on a 1/10 acre lot - push reel mower and a couple of snow shovels. Here on the "farm", garden tractor with 54" mower deck and a 50" snow blower. I think I have 6 shovels now. 

I had a small tree saw and loppers for cutting branches on the tree in the back yard when they got to close to the house. I now have 2 chainsaws. You can take the chain to the service place to get sharpened for $10 (last I did it) or learn to sharpen your own. Second is much cheaper and you get right back to work.

And that is just a start


----------



## Baymule (Dec 4, 2021)

Tractor
Tractor implements
Cordless drill, saw, heck-just get an all in one set!
Air compressor 
Fencing tools-ALL of them
Come along
20’ Chains with hooks 
Extension ladder
A frame ladder
Hog ring pliers and hog rings
Flat bed trailer 18’ is good
Stock trailer

LOL


----------



## Margali (Dec 16, 2021)

@Bruce I love, love my Milwakuee M18 chainsaw. It cuts great, is quiet, and lightweight.
My next skill I need to learn is tin roofing. The blasted wind has pulled more off damaged end of shed.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 16, 2021)

Remember when putting on the metal roof panels the rubber grommet screws go through the flat part of the panel, NOT through the flattish ridges! Yes someone in the past did it wrong on the barn roofs here.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 16, 2021)

Margali said:


> @Bruce I love, love my Milwakuee M18 chainsaw. It cuts great, is quiet, and lightweight.
> My next skill I need to learn is tin roofing. The blasted wind has pulled more off damaged end of shed.


You are amazing. You can do anything and what you can't do, you do it anyway. @Bruce and I can talk you through tin roofing. You got this.


----------



## Alaskan (Dec 17, 2021)

Where there is a bunch of wind use huge washers... it makes it harder for the roof to tear loose.


----------



## Margali (Dec 27, 2021)

Did some more repair work. I got the jagged holes in large pen patched with two small chunks of tin. It looks like someone put forklift tines thru from the inside. I also used screws with grommets to suck all the loose seam on the walls up tight.


----------



## Margali (Jan 14, 2022)

Need to rework the pens in the shed. The aisle is too narrow, walls too tall, and fence gaps too big. 

I'm not strong enough to lift a full 5gal pail of water over a 48" fence easily. If I pour thru the fence water goes everywhere. The current gates on small pen are 3 handed operation. I'm thinking about 36" for the walls facing aisle so it's easier. Other issue is feeding pellets. Scoop doesn't fit thru fence and if I reach over, they headbut scoop so pellets go everywhere.


----------



## Alaskan (Jan 15, 2022)

You could also keep fence at the current height, but cut in a feeding hatch.

Or...  just put a stump on your side of the fence,  so you can easily reach over.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 15, 2022)

I pour through cow panels. But I carry a bucket that is 3/4 full. Take an empty bucket to pour some into, then it won’t spill so much. 
Maybe you can find a smaller feed scoop. Try a small coffee can.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 15, 2022)

Alaskan said:


> You could also keep fence at the current height, but cut in a feeding hatch.


I like that idea, fence still high to keep things from climbing over and the hatch can be placed exactly where it is needed.


----------



## Margali (Jan 28, 2022)

I took the beat to crud cow panel and used it as hay bale corset. I used some 6in tall scrap outdoor plywood and the 34in hog panel to make the new fence. The solid bottom section helps with unevenness of floor and keeping aisle clear.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 28, 2022)

Cow panels make good hay rings.


----------

